# eth working, but no info

## Krigare

I've got two nic's in my computer, both of them works flawless (using eth1 to grab internet and routing over eth0). However, everytime I try to use one of those "bandwidth-programs" (bwbar/mrtg/bwmon/etc) on  my eth0, it shows up and tells me what i want to know. That however is not the case for eth1, surely it works, but it seems that it wont publish any of it's information to for example, /proc/net/dev or /proc/net/dev_mcast (only eth0 and my there). 

A strange output from dmesg:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> war@gentoo / $ dmesg |grep eth
> 
> eth0: SMC1211TX EZCard 10/100 (RealTek RTL8139) at 0xf080fc00, 00:e0:29:6b:cc:fa, IRQ 11
> ...

 

Any clues?

----------

## db_404

Whats the output from 'ifconfig eth1'?

----------

## Krigare

The output is: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:C0:26:75:DB:95
> 
>           inet addr:XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX  Bcast:XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX  Mask:255.255.255.0
> ...

 

(the XXX is just a hidden value.)

Is it the NOTRAILERS that has something to do with this?

----------

## db_404

What's the driver/NIC? - the only thing I can think of is that the driver  isn't  creating the entries in /proc (although I'm not sure that the driver is responsible for this - it might be a level further up).

I use tulup,realtek and 3c509 cards with no problems (just checked them all to see if thay had proc entries, they did.

----------

## Krigare

How do i check what driver it's using?

Sorry for this but i only knew about dmesg :X

----------

## db_404

hmm. I thought I'd replied to this... oh well.

Use 'lsmod' it will list all currently loaded modules (assuming the driver is built as a module, not compiled in).  Also is eth1 a realtek too or is it a different card?

----------

## Krigare

The eth1 device is using a 3c59x driver, i dont know what model exactly but i assume that this is what you need to know, then, as a second question, does it affect if net network card got the NOTRAILERS option set? 

Thank you, i'm really glad someone could help me with this kind of problem!

----------

## db_404

I don't think the NOTRAILERS matters (although I can't seem to find out what it means) as I have on my 3c509

```

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:20:AF:9B:C6:9B

          inet addr:xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx  Bcast:xxx.xxx.xxx.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:4025701 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1150778 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:379 txqueuelen:100

          RX bytes:872455219 (832.0 Mb)  TX bytes:184271476 (175.7 Mb)

          Interrupt:5 Base address:0x310

```

I would say it looks like a problem with the driver/card combination.

And it has OK /proc entries.

Just found a link http://linuxquestions.org/questions/archive/3/2003/02/3/45475 that explains what notrailers means.

----------

## Krigare

What if you use bwmon on your eth1 card?

----------

## db_404

I can't test that - the two NICs are in my firewall which boots from CD, so software installation isn't an option (which is probably a good thing for a firewall)

However it does have:

```

Inter-|   Receive                                                |  Transmit

 face |bytes    packets errs drop fifo frame compressed multicast|bytes    packets errs drop fifo colls carrier compressed

    lo:   12564      99    0    0    0     0          0         0    12564      99    0    0    0     0       0          0

dummy0:       0       0    0    0    0     0          0         0        0       0    0    0    0     0       0          0

  eth0:1296396059 4396076    0    0    0     0          0         0 221949151 1490260    0    0    0   414       0          0

  eth1:261521641 1787805    0    0    0     0          0         0 1109404278 1653625    0    0    0     0       0          0

```

in it's /proc/net/dev so I imagine it would work.

eth0 is a 3com3c509 (an old ISA one)

eth1 is some kind of DEC tulip based NIC possibly a Linksys.

Kernel is 2.4.22 vannilla

----------

## Krigare

Well, thanks anyway, i'll be inserting another nic instead, since recompiling the kernel didn't work. I've really appriciated your help, then again. Thank you!

----------

